# Driving Mocs/Shoes



## johnsamson (Sep 10, 2005)

Where can I get myself a nice pair of driving mocs? 

Brooks has a pair of Penny Driving Loafers but I'd really prefer a plain front to a penny loafer front.

Suggestions?


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

This is one area where I absolutely refuse to spend exhorbitant amounts of money. I use driving mocs just about every time I'm in my car; after having sharp heels destroy the carpeting in my other car, I decided that I would get driving mocs that I could leave in the car irrespective of temperature, which pretty well rules out quality leather shoes. I found the ideal pair at, of all places, PayLess. I think they're supposed to be houseshoes; they're suede, available in tan, brown and black, have a flannel lining and a very decent soft rubber sole that curves about the heel, is flat enough for the accelerator pedal, stiff enough for firm braking and slender and supple enough for decent heel and toe driving. All in all, a very decent shoe that gets the job done and all for the princely sum of $9.95


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree with RIP's perspective on driving mocs. My experience with expensive driving mocs has not been good. Spending over $160 for footgear that will wear out in less than two months time just doesn't make sense but, as the name indicates, they are driving (not walking) mocs. However, last month I did come on a pair of Minnetonka driving mocs on the clearance rack at DSW. At 80% off, I couldn't pass them up...just over $19, out the door!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Lands' End has a nice pair of driving mocs.


----------



## cobblestone (Feb 13, 2007)

*Driving Mocs*

https://www.privatelabelfootwear.net/gall03.html has several driving mocs. I am a dealer and can get you any of these. 120.00 price points


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I own two pairs and I agree with everyone else on price. I purchased my pairs at the Bass outlet and the Cole Haan outlet for 59.99 and 99.99 respectively. I have had the best luck with the Bass shoes and wear them all the time. Don't waste money on a driving moc.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

The BB ones do seem to be seriously over-priced. Driving mocs are something I want but have never found at rational prices (Canada is a black hole for good shoes...). I suggest checking out the ones that are sold under the Bacco Bucci name (see Zappos), which I think may be the same shoes sold by Via Spiga. For the latter, the "Roadster" model is very nice (looks like a penny loafer, but with large rubber pads on the bottom, not the tiny nubs).

These are the "Roadster" and "Roadster II" models from Via Spiga:



I have been tracking driving mocs for over a year now, and unfortunately -- although one can always buy driving mocs at all price ranges in each season -- you can never be sure which brand actually has a good classic model at any given time. That is frustrating, as it means you must haunt shoe stores.

DD


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

Depending on your purposes, Quoddy might have something that could work (as noted they can make a pair without the "kicker seam").

https://www.quoddytrail.com/Venetians.htm


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Driving mocs? You fellows actually do your own driving? I thought this was the Trad forum.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

This is interesting. I've always wondered about driving mocs. For those you who do use them to drive, do you leave them in your car and then take off your work shoes, drive in the mocs and put back on your work shoes when you get to the office? You never wear them out of the car?

This is a serious question....thanks for your responses!


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

paper clip said:


> This is interesting. I've always wondered about driving mocs. For those you who do use them to drive, do you leave them in your car and then take off your work shoes, drive in the mocs and put back on your work shoes when you get to the office? You never wear them out of the car?
> 
> This is a serious question....thanks for your responses!


That is my mode of operation. I sometimes keep my driving shoes on at the end of the day so they are kept at home. In the morning I would put driving shoes on and bring dress shoes - saves one shoe change. It works well whan you have a garage, I would not want to go outside in driving shoes and a suit - maybe for an extremely short errand, maybe.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't know if they count as driving mocs, but I have a pair of Alden's Camp Mocc in dark cherry that have held up nicely for years now when other mocs have fallen apart on me. I don't know why the Aldens never seem to come up in these driving moc/boat shoe threads, because they're some of the nicest of the breed I've found. Maybe their $200+ pricetag put people off, but I expect they'll last me as long as any of my calfskin Aldens.

Strangely enough, the runners-up to my Aldens are a pair of LE suede driving mocs, bought about five years ago for $70 or so and which have held up shockingly well considering the brand and the pricetag. I can't vouch for LE's current shoes, but these older mocs are quite well made and have given me much more than $70 worth of wear. 

Peter


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

*Driving mocs*

I wear my driving mocs with shorts all of the time. I don't personally like boat shoes so I wear driving mocs instead. Despite the almost constant wear from late April to early October, a pair of Cole Haans will last me a couple of years.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

The Continental Fop said:


> I don't know if they count as driving mocs, but I have a pair of Alden's Camp Mocc in dark cherry that have held up nicely for years now when other mocs have fallen apart on me. I don't know why the Aldens never seem to come up in these driving moc/boat shoe threads, because they're some of the nicest of the breed I've found. Maybe their $200+ pricetag put people off, but I expect they'll last me as long as any of my calfskin Aldens.


Aldem camp mocs definitely count as driving shoes (defining characteristic is the sole). They are very nice driving shoes. You are right that them being pricey is probably an issue, the reason I dislike them is because thay have that faux lacing - so they resemble boat shoes. At that price point I would go with AE offerings - new Revere is a nice shoe.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I use my 4 Driving loafers/shoes as casual wear with shorts & khaki pants in place of sandals during the warm months and I bought them from The Shoe Mart & Bluefly. Two from RL and two from Cole Haan.

Polo:
The Roy Loafers (in black)


The Jullian loafers


Cole Haan
Mine is a two tone version (Brown and Black) of the Gunnison below


Tan Tucker Venetian


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

hreljan said:


> Aldem camp mocs definitely count as driving shoes (defining characteristic is the sole). They are very nice driving shoes. You are right that them being pricey is probably an issue, the reason I dislike them is because thay have that faux lacing - so they resemble boat shoes. At that price point I would go with AE offerings - new Revere is a nice shoe.


hreljan,

You're right, my Alden Camp Moccs (love Alden's insistence on the second c) do look like a cross between a driving moc and a boat shoe. But that's why I like them so much, as they neatly merge my two favorite casual shoe styles. Are they a boat shoe with a driving moc sole? A driving moc with boat shoe lacing? I love them. Like my other Aldens, I feel they're a bargain for what I paid, as I get much more use out of them than any of my other shoes I've purchased over the years. I just wish Alden made them in honey.

Peter


----------

